# Tips for late April bite



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey guys,
All my 4 year old son wants to do is go to the beach and fish for his birthday at the end of this month. We are going to be in cherry grove towards the point surf fishing. Any tips for this time of year on what will be biting and what bait to use from the surf?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Whiting and bluefish should be around. Pompano may make an appearance. 

2 hook bottom rigs with no 2 hooks and fresh shrimp would be the best to catch something. Tie them yourself with 2 dropper loops off 20# mono or buy rigs without wire spreaders for best results. Beads help attract fish, but keep terminal tackle to a minimum.


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks bluefish! If you don't mind me asking what's wrong with using the wire? Will the blues not bite through that 20#?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

use mono in the surf this time of year. If sandfleas arent available use clams.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

surffishin27 said:


> Thanks bluefish! If you don't mind me asking what's wrong with using the wire? Will the blues not bite through that 20#?


Long shank hooks will prevent snapper blues from cutting off your line. You can use wire, but expect to catch less fish and lose a lot of bait to smaller fish. I have proven it again and again on slower fishing days when lighter line, smaller hooks, and less terminal tackle=more fish. Fish can be line shy at times and I rather get hits and occasionally lose a hook than barely catch anything.



In the fall when I use to target bluefish, I will use a 3/0 or 4/0 nickel plated long shank hook or clear tubing over the hook for about 3 inches- this virtually eliminates bite-offs.

When I find a rig with wire spreaders, I clip off the hooks, beads, and swivels. The wire spreaders and/or wire leaders get thrown into the trash can.


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bluefish, definitely makes sense. I just looked up how to tie a double bottom rig and what a ton easier and less expensive then buying those pre-made ones. The idea on the clear tubing is great!!!! Hopefully be able to post some pics of some good ones coming up soon!!!

Would the mullet be in the creeks by this time for some fresh bait?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

surffishin27 said:


> Bluefish, definitely makes sense. I just looked up how to tie a double bottom rig and what a ton easier and less expensive then buying those pre-made ones. The idea on the clear tubing is great!!!! Hopefully be able to post some pics of some good ones coming up soon!!!
> 
> Would the mullet be in the creeks by this time for some fresh bait?


Mullet may be around. I usually see them in the creeks/marshes during milder winters. 
Quick disclaimer: I no longer live in SC and only fish in SC when I am home- 3-4 times a year. Traditional patterns to me may not be the case anymore. 

Sandfleas should be available in the surf. Look for v's in flood zone of the surf. 

Pier fishing may be more convenient. To make bottom rigs work better, try to find gold hooks and put a red bead in front of the hook. Eagle Claw makes gold baitholder hooks. Aberdeen- stype crappie hooks will work, but do not expect them to hold up to anything over 4 pounds. 

If you want to fish lures, casting a 2 oz sting silver on a light surf rod wouldn't be a bad idea if bluefish or Spanish mackerel are around(you will probably see glass minnows breaking if they are actively schooling).


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

I'll definitely try it out. I usually fish in the late fall and have good success but never have come this early down and done much. I'll have to get to making a few or those leaders. What's your thoughts on using braid as your main line to get more line and having a leader? I've got a few rods i could launch out there but doesn't hold enough line and thought the braid might fix that with a leader


----------

